# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Delusional Disorder: Paranoia and Related Illnesses by Alistair Munro

## obey

Έχει διαβάσει κανείς αυτό το βιβλίο? Είναι ενδιαφέρον?

http://www.amazon.com/Delusional-Dis.../dp/052158180X

----------

